# Gabriella's triplets- new pictures on page 2 :)



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

Gabriella had her triplets last night at about 8:30. When I put her in for the night, she didn't show me any signs that she was in the final stages of labor. Her ligs were mushy, but that's about it. By 8:00 I thought it looked on the barn cam like she had some discharge, so I went out to check her. It was almost as though she was waiting for me to get out there because as soon as I walked in the stall she laid down and started pushing. Gabriella did awesome, and all 3 babies were born in a matter of about 20-25 minutes. I couldn't have asked for a better delivery, and I'm so thankful since she was my first goat to have babies.  The cream doeling with blue eyes is Molly. The brown doeling with blue eyes is Jasmine (I let my daughter name them). We haven't come up with a name for the little buckling yet. Anyway, here are some pictures. They're not great because I had to take them with my phone because my camera battery was dead. I'm going to get some better ones tomorrow.


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Gabriella's triplets born 2/29 pictures!*

Beautiful babies! I love the variety of colors!!!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Gabriella's triplets born 2/29 pictures!*

Aww!  Congrats! Pretty mama to


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Gabriella's triplets born 2/29 pictures!*

Congratulation! What beautiful babies... and such a variety! Looks like 3 different fathers... ha ha ..


----------



## shasta05 (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: Gabriella's triplets born 2/29 pictures!*

They are such pretty babies!!... love their colors! Congrats on such an easy first birth!!


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

*Re: Gabriella's triplets born 2/29 pictures!*

Thanks everyone!

Milk and Honey - I was thinking that too about the 3 different fathers LOL! And the funny thing is that none of them look like Gabriella OR Mr. Incredible (the father), except maybe Jasmine, but even she is a different pattern with her darker dorsal stripe and 2-tone brown. Ahh well, I guess you just never know what you're going to get.  I love the variety I got with these three.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Gabriella's triplets born 2/29 pictures!*

HEHEHE!! So CUTE!!! I  babies!!! Congrats!! :stars:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Gabriella's triplets born 2/29 pictures!*

Soooo cute!! Congrats :stars: !!!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Gabriella's triplets born 2/29 pictures!*

Too cute! Congrats! :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Gabriella's triplets born 2/29 pictures!*

How sweet....congrats....   :thumb:


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

*Re: Gabriella's triplets born 2/29 pictures!*

Thanks everyone! I just  them. I'm not getting any work done because I can't stop watching them on the barn cam LOL!


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

*Re: Gabriella's triplets*

I took some new pictures today and had to share.  Can you tell I'm really proud of my new babies? lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Gabriella's triplets born 2/29 pictures!*

so very cute!


----------



## pennyspasture (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: Gabriella's triplets- added new dried off pictures *

They are all sooooo cute. Just love the cream colored one though!


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

*Re: Gabriella's triplets- added new dried off pictures *

Thanks! 

The cream one, Molly, has completely stolen my heart. She's the littlest of the three and soooo sweet (and cute too). Gosh it's going to be so hard to part with any of them. :sigh:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Gabriella's triplets- added new dried off pictures *

Oh my!! They're just adorable!!  I love that buckskin :drool:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Gabriella's triplets- added new dried off pictures *

They are BEAUTIFUL! Congrats!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Gabriella's triplets- added new dried off pictures *

Aww....


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

*Re: Gabriella's triplets- added new dried off pictures *

Thanks everyone.  They got to go outside for a little while today. I have to be very cautious because there are 2 pairs of bald eagles and a pair of golden eagles that live in the trees right behind my house, and I'm super paranoid about them getting any of my babies. So for now they only get to go out of the barn when I can be right there watching them. :roll:


----------



## crgoats (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: Gabriella's triplets- added new dried off pictures *

They are adorable!! So sweet.


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: Gabriella's triplets- added new dried off pictures *

 How "udderly" adorable. Congrats!


----------



## Fittin it in Farm (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: Gabriella's triplets- added new dried off pictures *

They are soo cute. You have a right to be proud.


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

Gabriella's babies are doing just great. They're so friendly, and I love watching them run and play together outside. Here are some newer pictures. 

Mocha and Molly 

























Nacho


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Just adorable!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

So cute! Congrats!


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

Adorable :leap: :leap: :leap: Congratulations!!!


----------

